# Blue Print / Map Cabinets for Tool Boxes?



## Cadillac STS (Mar 4, 2014)

I found this in Craigslist a couple years ago.  Got 3 sets of 5 drawers for $75.  They are excellent for tool boxes.  

I put in tool drawer liner rubber mats and I also got 10 of those trays you get to put boots in in the winter to put inside to hold some things.  They are about 4 feet wide and 3 feet deep.  Deep enough for more used things in front and less used storage things in the back.  Placed right next to my lathe it is easy access for what I might need to take out and put away.

Ball bearing sliders on the drawers.  I think they can't be beat for tools!

I wanted to post this so others get the idea and might try it.  Has anyone else found this tool box idea?

Beats standard tool boxes for price and practicality unless you don't have the depth room in your space.  They are heavy and well made so you could place a cart/wheels under it if needed.


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 4, 2014)

I used them for instrument and thread gage storage when I ran a QC lab. I agree that they are very good for tool storage. I wish I had a couple of stacks. Now that everyone uses e-drawings, I would guess they would show up on the market fairly often.


----------



## xalky (Mar 4, 2014)

Great for drill bits, taps, reamers, end mills. I'll take that over a Kennedy box anyday.)


----------



## randyjaco (Mar 4, 2014)

I have been looking for some of them for a couple of years now. I sure haven't seen them for 75 bucks though :thinking:
I think Cadillac is looking at a You Suck award. )

Randy


----------



## Cadillac STS (Mar 4, 2014)

xalky said:


> Great for drill bits, taps, reamers, end mills. I'll take that over a Kennedy box anyday.)




Could put a couple Kennedy top boxes on top of it and still have a foot and a half work area in front of them!


----------



## rwalters (Mar 5, 2014)

These do come up from time to time on the GSA auctions, also plotting paper cabinets (smaller drawers but also shallow). I haven't found any close enough to me to pick up and shipping would spoil the bargain, but I keep checking. Earlier this winter I did get a metal desk, a rolling file cabinet and some card file drawers on a GSA auction, all for $30. They were at the Forest Service office about 25 miles from where. The friendly folks there even loaded them for me. If you're not already watching the GSA auction site, I'd encourage you to do so. The government auctions a wide variety of items, from office furniture to tools to space shuttle parts. The site is set up so you can search by location (state), but that hasn't kept me from drooling over various metalworking machines despite the fact that they were halfway across the country from me.


----------



## vapremac (Mar 5, 2014)

I have cabinets pretty much just like that in my tool room and absolutely love them. The
drawers are shallow enough to lay things out in an organized fashion and not too deep
to have root around for something in the bottom.
  There is company near me that sells used office fixtures and always has a steady supply
of cabinets of this type.
  Also I have picked up some nice cabinets from hospitals as well with the file card size
drawers.

William


----------

